
Using a natural fruit to enhance the flavor of whisky and soften bite [video] - Dgetman
https://youtu.be/MBcp-kY_XGo?t=322
======
Dgetman
Synsepalum Dulcificum, more commonly known as the miracle fruit, temporarily
alters your perception of food by making sour foods taste sweet as well as
removing unpleasant bitterness. For instance, biting into a lemon will taste
like lemonade. This fruit has been used for centuries by tribes in Western
Africa to make their food more delicious.

I wanted to share this video because I thought it was incredible how the
whisky, not something sour, also had its flavor enhanced. This weekend my
buddies and I made some whisky sours, margaritas, and vodka-cranberries all
without sugar. The drinks tasted great, no burn and no unpleasant aftertaste -
it tasted just like sugar instead of stevia or aspartame. Not only did we save
calories, but we didn't wake up with a hangover either :D

I've been interested in the miracle fruit for a while because I see it has the
potential to take willpower out of the equation of a healthy diet by making
nutritious food taste as indulgent as junk food without the guilt. It could
significantly improve our diet by allowing people to enjoy foods they would
otherwise never eat. Here's an example:
[https://youtu.be/fLmeCbotvYI](https://youtu.be/fLmeCbotvYI)

One of the problems with the current tablet products (depicted in the video)
is that they take a long time to dissolve. 5-10 minutes is fine for a novelty
food, but is very inconvenient if you're rushing to work or school. I've
developed a pixy-stick that dissolves in ~15 seconds so it actually saves me
time in the morning instead of stirring honey into my coffee and Greek yogurt.

I was just wondering if anyone else has tried the miracle fruit before and
would see potential behind a product like mine. Your feedback would be greatly
appreciated! If you want to give it a try, check out my website and use the
code “hn” for 10% off. [https://www.miracle-
nutrition.com/](https://www.miracle-nutrition.com/)

